# hp pavillion dv9500 will not start??



## kfelgnar (Feb 22, 2009)

ive got a hpdv9500 laptop that will not start. i push the power button and the only thing that happens is the little lightning bolt indicator light in the bottem left hand corner flashes 3 times,thats it , the computer doesnt even try to start. that is with the battery in and the cord plugged into the wall. if i take the battery out and just try the a/c power, nothing happens.i beleive its still supposed to start with just the a/c power, but nothing. when just the battery in the same three flashes happen, nothing else with the whole damn thing. the charger seems to work because the little round blue circle around the charger chord lights up when plugged in. the laptop is 6 months out of warrenty its a year and a half old and i am hesitant to send it to hp and have to spend a whole lot on it if i dont have to. any ideas?????????????????


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Check the output of ac adapter. Also try a good/charged/working battery.


----------



## kfelgnar (Feb 22, 2009)

how do i check the output of the charger, its not the original, its a replacement hp charger only 3 days old. could my problem be the new charger?? before we were able to get the new charger the computer ran out of juice, when i bought the new charger i plugged it in and the indicator light on the laptop glows but nothing is happeneing. is there any specs on what the charger is supposed to be putting out>?


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

kfelgnar said:


> how do i check the output of the charger, its not the original, its a replacement hp charger only 3 days old. could my problem be the new charger?? -- it is possible. you should use multimeter or have it checked by a technician or someone who knows how to use a multimeter.
> 
> before we were able to get the new charger the computer ran out of juice, when i bought the new charger i plugged it in and the indicator light on the laptop glows but nothing is happeneing. is there any specs on what the charger is supposed to be putting out>? -- get the specs of the original. btw what happened to the original? you can also check with HP website.


----------



## kfelgnar (Feb 22, 2009)

my puppy chewed up the original when i was at work, i have a fluke meter and know how to use it i just need to know the original specs


----------



## kfelgnar (Feb 22, 2009)

update! i phoned hp last night and since its 30 days out of warrenty i had to pay for over the phone diagnosis. they told me the mother board is gone and i need to send it to them plus $400 minimum to fix it. now im not much of a computer person, is this computer worth fixing or should i just throw it against the wall and go buy another?? is hp worth staying with or should i look else where? ie. imac?


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

$400? For that amount, I will just save a little more and get me a new one. In fact you can have a new for that amount already.. depending on the specs/brand/model.


----------

